

Smart doorbell uses facial recognition to grant access to friendly faces - pkchew
http://www.springwise.com/smart-doorbell-facial-recognition-grant-access-friendly-faces/

======
therobot24
this is an interesting application - most likely you'd want it to let yourself
in without a key. However, i'd argue that images from the porch of your house
can be very challenging - harsh illumination changes, pose, scale, facial
deformations (emotion, make-up, etc), occlusions, and even weather (rain on
the lense, fog, wind throwing your hair over your face, etc). You can really
get a full gambit of difficulties we try to emulate in datasets - however
there is a distinct advantage - the lack of imposters. You're not going to get
more than a few hundred people entering through your front door every year
(including yourself). This is actually very interesting. You can design an
algorithm that fails with large data and still be very successful. I honestly
cannot recall any papers that address this type of problem, particularly
because every paper discusses the government and security uses.

A method that robustly meets the needs of the average household, but is not
under the same pressure to scale....interesting. I think reviewers would kill
it though.

~~~
DanBC
> the lack of imposters.

How about large photographs?

~~~
therobot24
you mean someone spoofing the device with a picture of the user?

By lack of imposters i generally mean that the number of non-users is
considerably small compared to what is tested in most datasets.

------
gregpilling
That looks pretty neat. I changed our keyed door lock to a combination lock,
and that has been very convenient. This would be even more so.

